# Favorite Thoroughbred stallion(s)



## MarchingOn

No one? If your wondering why Ruffian is on there is was just for random.


----------



## Clava

This horse was the sire of my first TB called Clava , but I can't find a photo now.
The Sport Horse Show and Breed Database


----------



## BlueSpark

Gulch Horse Pedigree

gulch, for sure. I knew one of his sons very well, and he was absolutely incredible, and his foals were all amazing, gorgeous, easily trainable and spectacular movers, not to mention FAST. a little sensitive though.


Currently working with this guy, and expecting an anglo foal in May. he has been very limited athletically by a sesamoid fracture, but while he was on the track he did well, and on top of being absolutely gorgeous, he has an incredible personality, and is very nice to handle.
Luxembourg Horse Pedigree


----------



## Zexious

I was going to post Funny Cide, because he has a fun story, then I remembered he was a gelding!

War Admiral was a BA. <3


----------



## dkb811

I like Affirmed..He was the eleventh winner of the United States Triple Crown of Thoroughbred Racing. Affirmed was also known for his famous rivalry with Alydar, whom he met ten times, including in all three Triple Crown races.


----------



## dkb811

I became interested in Trippi when I found out he's my mares sire.
Stallion | Trippi | Drakenstein Stud Farm


https://www.facebook.com/freeman.stallions?fref=ts


https://www.facebook.com/freeman.st....132142713510788.22078.100001451812740&type=3


----------



## Bagheera

Hands down Secretariat. He's always been my favorite.


----------



## Joie

What is the point of posting these same bizarre threads on different forums??


----------



## Zexious

^...?

dkb--Affirmed is another favorite of mine. 'Dat coat <3


----------



## Joie

Zexious said:


> ^...?
> 
> dkb--Affirmed is another favorite of mine. 'Dat coat <3


A very VERY similar thread to this was posted on a different horse forum a couple of days after this one, by someone claiming they are a different OP. I just don't get why people make up multiple personalities.


----------



## TheatricalAffair

I became interested in Theatrical (R.I.P) when I found out he is the sire of my 4 year old. He's from Ireland.




























Theatrical receiving his birthday cake at Hill N Dale Farms in Kentucky for his 30th birthday. (R.I.P)


----------



## Zexious

Joie--Well, now we can enjoy it <3 ^^


----------



## Fahntasia

This is my mares sire, One Way Love
CaraBloodStock.com

His pedigree:
One Way Love Thoroughbred

I wish I could get a pic of my mares dam, she must have been something to see =)


----------



## MarchingOn

Seeing the issues caused by me creating this thread, just trying to be different seeing no other threads about thoroughbred stallions on here. Now you can add your favorite FILLY/MARE. She may have been a great racehorse/broodmare or only starred on the track but never made it to the breeding shed. I through in Ruffian earlier just for random to see if anyone would catch it. 

Another two favorites of mine are Pine Island, broke down and had to be euthanized, Regret (first filly to win the Kentucky Derby) and Dance Smartly.

black and white picture is Regret, the one next to it is Dance Smartly and then the bottom is Pine Island


----------



## Joie

MarchingOn said:


> just trying to be different seeing no other threads about thoroughbred stallions on here.


So, you missed THIS one posted on 11-28-13, entitled THOROUGHBRED STUDS:

http://www.horseforum.com/stallions-broodmares/thoroughbred-studs-313521/


----------



## MarchingOn

Joie said:


> So, you missed THIS one posted on 11-28-13, entitled THOROUGHBRED STUDS:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/stallions-broodmares/thoroughbred-studs-313521/


 
notice this thread is no longer about just stallions, mares/fillies can now be added. So it is different then the one you mentioned. Plus this is not a category I frequent.


----------



## dbarabians

Marchingon Why explain yourself?
You started a thread to engage others in a conversation. What is wrong with that? Nothing , as far as I can see.
There are numerous topics with the same subject here on the forum.
Look at the colour subforum. There are tons of threads about Splash, bay or brown, and other colours. Breeding forum the same thing.
Anyone tired of seeing them does not have to participate in the conversation. Shalom


----------



## dkb811

I'm enjoying this thread, especially the pictures!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Joie said:


> So, you missed THIS one posted on 11-28-13, entitled THOROUGHBRED STUDS:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/stallions-broodmares/thoroughbred-studs-313521/


Who cares?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes

Joie said:


> So, you missed THIS one posted on 11-28-13, entitled THOROUGHBRED STUDS:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/stallions-broodmares/thoroughbred-studs-313521/


Just wondering exactly what your problem is with the OP... She can be on as many forums as she wants, and post the exact same thread in every forum if she likes... It doesn't matter. And if you haven't noticed... There are multiple threads on the same topic through out the forum... This is no different. 

To the OP: My favourite ever stallion, needs no introduction: It frankel! 
Won 14 out of 14 races and then retired to stud!









What a handsome chap! 

I also really like Albano... Won 17 races... I like him because he's got a really nice confo for a tb, and he's the sire of my boy diddly:


----------



## Desperado

My favorite was Swale who passed way to soon. My 11 year old QH stud is a grandson of Secratariat and Johnny Vitorro.


----------

